# What if you have rats that prefer to stay in or near their cage?



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

I have strange rats. Reno and Rusty would rather stay in or near their cage over exploring their surroundings when I take them out to play. Whenever they're out, they do everything rattily possible to get back to their cage. Even if I take them far away from it, they just want to escape and get back to it. They shrink away when I pet them or scurry away from my hand after discovering that I don't have food. They don't associate me with something better than their cage, just the food dispenser. I feel like it's too late to change this.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't give up  That is the most important thing. 

All rats are different ofcourse like my Sookie is a homebody lol. She is the first right there when I open the cage door but dear god it is the end of the world if she is away from the cage. I am patiently working with her still.... She has come around to being able to hang out on top of the cage and act very brave there. Small steps lol

I found some things that helped were to move them into a different room then their cage is in. You could bring something from their cage to help put them at ease but if they can't get back to the cage they are just going to have to deal and adjust. Like if playing out on your bed or in the bathroom or some such. I like playing in a small space because then they can and will end up climbing on me and under me and seeing that hey she isn't so bad.

Maybe get a bonding bag and just carry them around in it as well?

it could also be what time of the day you are attempting? I know for my girls it really depends on what time I try to bug them. They will always come out to check on food but sometimes are like "what no food? Ok I am going back to bed." lol The late evening and early morning is when my girls love to get out and have tons of energy.


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

My girls are kind of like this as well, although maybe not as bad anymore. My advice would be seconding the bonding bag idea and keeping their cage open in a safe location and letting them come out on their own (which eventually they probably will). I use a bonding bag with my girls and it helps a lot. I like to keep it on my lap while I'm sitting down and they would eventually crawl out of it, and run back in when they're scared. Eventually this led to them never wanting to stay inside the bag! xD

Their cage is also situated at the end of my bed so sometimes I will just leave door open and play a video game or read and they will come out on their own. Now my rat Sophie who was originally the shiest is now the first one to the door!


Good luck!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

barefootlady

How often and for how long do you have your ratties out of their cage every day? How much time do they spend on your shoulder or otherwise interacting with you when they are out? How old are they? And how long have you had them?

This will help us in answering your question.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Feb 12, 2012)

My remaining female has been this way since day 1. So much worse now that her cagemate died. I've tried the baby food & spoon trick & other trust training. Not much has worked. Her cagemate was the rat who couldn't wait to get out.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> Don't give up  That is the most important thing.
> 
> All rats are different ofcourse like my Sookie is a homebody lol. She is the first right there when I open the cage door but dear god it is the end of the world if she is away from the cage. I am patiently working with her still.... She has come around to being able to hang out on top of the cage and act very brave there. Small steps lol
> 
> ...


Hi all, sorry for the late response, I was at a reunion this past weekend. I would love to try a bonding bag, but they're the kinda rats that don't stay in one spot (unlike my little Jude, lol). I will bring more stuff from their cage out with them, I did that once and they were much better, but I thought maybe if I continued doing that it wouldn't completely solve their away-from-the-cage-anxiety. I will keep doing it if you think it'll work. 



bbtheb235 said:


> My girls are kind of like this as well, although maybe not as bad anymore. My advice would be seconding the bonding bag idea and keeping their cage open in a safe location and letting them come out on their own (which eventually they probably will). I use a bonding bag with my girls and it helps a lot. I like to keep it on my lap while I'm sitting down and they would eventually crawl out of it, and run back in when they're scared. Eventually this led to them never wanting to stay inside the bag! xD
> 
> Their cage is also situated at the end of my bed so sometimes I will just leave door open and play a video game or read and they will come out on their own. Now my rat Sophie who was originally the shiest is now the first one to the door!
> 
> ...


I do that a lot, open up the cage and let them climb out and go on top of the cage. There's even fleece on top for their feet.  I wish my rats wouldn't freak out so much, I really like the bonding bag idea.



Rat Daddy said:


> barefootlady
> 
> How often and for how long do you have your ratties out of their cage every day? How much time do they spend on your shoulder or otherwise interacting with you when they are out? How old are they? And how long have you had them?
> 
> This will help us in answering your question.


Hello again. You've been very helpful on my threads, thanks.  Lately I haven't had them away from their cage a lot, but they get out of it and play on top of it a lot. I've been spending a lot of time with Jude since he is alone, so that's where my time has been. As for interacting with me directly, not as much as I would like lately as well. It isn't fair to the big rats, and I plan on working out some kind of schedule. I'm not sure how old they are, I got them pretty young. I've had them since March 22nd of this year.

Here's a picture of them the second day I had them








And here's a current picture of them. I don't know if you'll be able to tell the age from these.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

gossipgirl1031 said:


> My remaining female has been this way since day 1. So much worse now that her cagemate died. I've tried the baby food & spoon trick & other trust training. Not much has worked. Her cagemate was the rat who couldn't wait to get out.


Aw, I hope Reno and Rusty won't be that way. Maybe you should get a buddy for her?


----------

